# My ina say to wait inside the nipa



## seadancer

Hello,

  I'm reading an English novel who is entitled " the 5 people you meet in Heaven" (Mitch albom).
 A kind of angel ( may be on earth a young girl that the hero met in a  burning house after a battle) reminds war memories and  says: "My_ ina _say to wait  inside the nipa". My _ina_ say to hide." 
Ina is not a person, apparently, and I didn't find the word in the dictionary, 
Please, could someone help me to understand that!!! (and correct my English).

I thing nipa = a kind of straw hut 

                                                               many thanks,


----------



## marget

seadancer said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm reading an English novel who is entitled " the 5 people you meet in Heaven" (Mitch albom).
> A kind of angel ( may be on earth a young girl that the hero met in a burning house after a battle) reminds war memories and says: "My_ ina _say to wait inside the nipa". My _ina_ say to hide."
> Ina is not a person, apparently, and I didn't find the word in the dictionary,
> Please, could someone help me to understand that!!! (and correct my English).
> 
> I thing nipa = a kind of straw hut
> 
> many thanks,


 
Ina means mother in Tagalog.


----------



## seadancer

Many thanks Marget,

 This forum is great.
 Of course, I don't know the "Tagalog language"..., The Philippin's islands are so far for me. 
First at all, I'm trying to learn English, and I'm 64 years old, but with the new technologies I think I could succeed, soon.
                                                         Thanks again,
                                                                                    seadancer,


----------



## LatinRainbow

Hi seadancer,
Bienvenue!!! Welcome to the forums.
Below there is a link with a quite complete dictionary.
http://www.tagalog-dictionary.com
Someone recommended it to me and I found it quite useful.
I'm pleased to share the info. Hope it helps.
Saludos!


----------



## seadancer

O.K. Thanks LatinRainbow, from now on, I'll use that dictionary.

                                          Have a good day,
                                                                         sundancer


----------



## blue_jewel

seadancer said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm reading an English novel who is entitled " the 5 people you meet in Heaven" (Mitch albom).
> A kind of angel ( may be on earth a young girl that the hero met in a burning house after a battle) reminds war memories and says: "My_ ina _say to wait inside the nipa". My _ina_ say to hide."
> Ina is not a person, apparently, and I didn't find the word in the dictionary,
> Please, could someone help me to understand that!!! (and correct my English).
> 
> I thing nipa = a kind of straw hut
> 
> many thanks,


 

In Tagalog: 

My _mother _say to wait inside the nipa.

That is correct. Nipa hut is a common hut/house usually build in the highlands and farms in our country.


----------



## seadancer

Thanks Blue Jewel,

    It's very genial a native answers me, 

   Now, thanks to you, I perceive very well the meaning of my reading.


            In France, It's half past ten P.M. I'm going to bed soon,

                                          good by, 
                                                            seadancer,


----------

